

Why no one will read your thesis - kentf
http://kent.io/post/70504797525/why-no-one-will-read-your-thesis

======
slvv
I think most academic writing would benefit from more attention to
readability. Writing about any kind of research in a more accessible, more
readable way should really be part of the writing process no matter what. If
you've done awesome research, but communicate about it ineffectively, you're
doing a disservice to your own work. I think ideally, academic writing should
be readable and interesting but still sophisticated and complex.

------
dangowango
This is BS. Science should be focused on results and how to achieve them.
Understanding primary research takes five years (BSc + Msc), and even then it
requires hard work; Producing primary research is still a different league. I
would think that 99% of primary research will not be read by the general
public because they don't care enough to put in the hard work. Those who are
willing wont need a poem to do it.

